# Unter Firefox geht nichts



## FlyingBall (9. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,

hab an meiner Seite weitgehendst alles hinbekommen, doch nun im Firefox kommt der Schock ;-),

nichts funktioniert wirklich, habe Grafiken eingebunden die im Firefox nicht angezeigt werden, im IE aber schon_ <img src=".\images\Navigation.jpg" alt="Menue">_...kommt der Firefox mit diesem Code nicht zurecht? Er zeigt in dem Fall anstatt des Bildes nur Menue an?!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2007)

Hi,

im URI wird der Slash anstelle des Backslashs verwendet:


```
<img src="./images/Navigation.jpg" alt="Menue">
```
Siehe hierzu auch das Kapitel Referenzieren in HTML.


----------



## FlyingBall (10. Juli 2007)

cool danke das klappt aber das komische ist jetzt, ich habe am linken rand ein menü das aus grafiken besteht ... im IE sind diese direkt untereinander. Aber wenn ich die Seite mit Firefox öffne ist die eine Grafik ein wenig nach rechts versetzt(warum.jpg)...ohne erkennbaren Grund?!

woran könnte es liegen?

```
<td width="18%">
					
						<center><img src="./images/Navigation.jpg" alt="Menue"></center><br>
						 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="./warum.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/warum.jpg" alt="Warum tauchen?" border="0"></a>
						 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="./bilder.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/bilder.jpg" alt="Bilder" border="0"></a>
						 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="./anfaenger.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/anfaenger.jpg" alt="Für Anfänger" border="0"></a>
						 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="./fortgeschrittene.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/fortgeschrittene.jpg" alt="Für Fortgeschrittene" border="0"></a>
						 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="./ausfluege.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/Ausfluege.jpg" alt="Ausflüge" border="0"></a>
						 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="./team.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/team.jpg" alt="Das Team" border="0"></a>
						 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="./konktakt.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/kontakt.jpg" alt="Kontakt" border="0"></a>
					 <br><br><br>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="http://www.directcounter.de/stats/525873168.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.directcounter.de/dc/?uid=525873168" border="0" alt="DirectCounter.de - Kostenloser Counter">
				</td>
```


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2007)

Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, dafür aber, dass eine Navigation günstigerweise mit einem Listenelement strukturiert und anschliessend mit CSS formatiert wird.

Auf Listamatic kannst du dir ja mal die Beispiele anschauen.


----------



## FlyingBall (10. Juli 2007)

hey soweit alles ganz gut, jetzt ist das problem das ich das menü mit einer ul zusammengebastelt hab ich weiß aber nicht wie ich es linksbündig hinbekomme, er macht es einfach nicht, weder im ie noch im firefox

desweiteren bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin die punkte bei dem tag <li> wegzukriegen ...so das ich das <li> tag einfach weglasse...geht das so?


hier mal der code


```
<td width="18%">
					
						<center><img src="./images/Navigation.jpg" alt="Menue"></center>
						

						<div id="navcontainer">
						<ul id="navlist">
						<a href="./warum.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/warum.jpg" alt="Warum tauchen?" border="0"></a>
						<a href="./bilder.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/bilder.jpg" alt="Bilder" border="0"></a>
						<a href="./anfaenger.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/anfaenger.jpg" alt="Für Anfänger" border="0"></a>
						<a href="./fortgeschrittene.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/fortgeschrittene.jpg" alt="Für Fortgeschrittene" border="0"></a>
						<a href="./ausfluege.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/Ausfluege.jpg" alt="Ausflüge" border="0"></a>
						<a href="./team.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/team.jpg" alt="Das Team" border="0"></a>						
						<a href="./konktakt.html" target="inhalt"><img src="./images/kontakt.jpg" alt="Kontakt" border="0"></a>
						<p><a href="http://www.directcounter.de/stats/525873168.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.directcounter.de/dc/?uid=525873168" border="0" alt="DirectCounter.de - Kostenloser Counter">
</ul>
						</div>

				</td>
```


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2007)

Wende mal diese CSS-Regel an, um die Listenzeichen zu deaktivieren und die Liste linksbündig zu setzen:


```
ul#navlist {
list-style-type: none;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
```


```
<ul id="navlist">
      <li><a href="#">...</a></li>
      <li><a href="#">...</a></li>
      <li><a href="#">...</a></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## FlyingBall (10. Juli 2007)

gut ok das hab ich kapiert  ... nur wo kommt die css definition hin? 

in head bereich einfach schreiben passt nicht ... in den div tag?


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2007)

Im HEAD-Bereich ist das Stylesheet schon richtig aufgehoben:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title></title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
ul#navlist {
list-style-type: none;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>
...
</body>
</html>
```
Weitere Möglichkeiten kannst du dem Kapitel Stylesheets in HTML einbinden entnehmen.


----------

